# Calais to Benicassim Spain



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all 
Going to Bonterra Park in Spain this Christmas via Calais, where do all you people stop at night, not so much the places as that depends on how far each of us prefer to drive but what sort of places, ie.. Motorway Services, Municipal Sites, Village Aires, (don't much fancy Motorway Aires)or any other old place, a few tips might be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Travelling to Spain*

Hi Dayo we generally use village aires, we have the tom tom poi's file downloaded from this site and when we feel tired just look for a village aire nearby and go to it, we also sometimes have an afternoon nap as we prefer driving in the evening if we want to cover the miles quickly ie at least 500mls per day and we use the car parks at buffalo steak houses and motorway aires we have panic alarms on all doors and have never had any problems, generally motorway parking next to tolls seems to be considered safer, we have also used these but it's rare for us to be paying tolls so not often, route we would probably use is calais,abbyville,rouen,evreux,dreux,chartres,orleans,clermont ferrand, beziers, then down to spain


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi Dayo,
Just been looking up some stopping places - aires.

Down the N7 is Nogent sur Vernisson with a nice little aire. Further down is a superb aire at Ouzouer-sur-Trezee. Previously we did a long run from Dunkirk to Billy near Vichy. We have stopped several times at Gruissan. 3 aires but the one by the harbour is probably the only open one.

All these and more can be found on

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Mike*


----------

